
Ask HN: Who has started something in 2017 which is already profitable? - joshdance
It is inspiring and interesting to learn newly profitable businesses.<p>2012 edition : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4088538<p>2013 edition:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7983631
======
herbst
Me! I launched [https://ForwardMX.io](https://ForwardMX.io) early this year.
And recently hit profitability. It is low maintenance and 2 small servers are
not expensive ether, but i still am happy to hit that point after a month
other than half a year as i thought it would take.

(I obviously don't count my working time)

~~~
jjeaff
I really like the site and the simplicity of your offering. What has been your
main strategy for customer acquisition? I am always interested with a general
use product like that what the best approach is.

And how do you like drift? I ended up going with intercom with my site, but I
like drift as well.

~~~
herbst
Drift is nice for me so far. Honestly my approach right now is to get it in
front of it people as much as possible. I havent figured out how to target my
audience yet

------
gnicholas
This January, I launched Read Across The Aisle [1] as a Kickstarter and we
pulled in 120% of our goal. Because this is software, there is no marginal
cost of manufacturing — so we're basically profitable already. I think we got
lucky with the timing, which led to a lot of free press. Just today we got a
mention in a front-page article in the New York Times [2]. We'll build for
Android and Chrome (desktop) next. Might raise money to do so, or might
bootstrap.

1: www.readacrosstheaisle.com 2:
[http://nyti.ms/2mmJ4XD](http://nyti.ms/2mmJ4XD)

~~~
aakriti1215
One of my favorite apps, thanks for creating it!

------
Mz
Maybe my resume editing service qualifies?

Someone asked for my help, I gave them a lowball figure and then set up a page
with info. It hasn't really cost me anything and I have made a few bucks
already, which is basically all profit.

It isn't, like, exciting tech, but it is a profitable business. So, if that
isn't what you want to hear, maybe clarify. (We aren't all brilliant
programmers. They let some of us low life non programmers in here for the same
price as the spiffy programmers. :-P)

